# Small piece of plexiglass needed (Ottawa)



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello my fellow Ottawans,

where in Ottawa I can get a piece of white plexi 1/8" thick, 12 X 5" ?
I need to make a new pickguard for recently acquired copy of Rickenbacker 12 string guitar.
Thanks in advance, Damir :smile-new:


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

http://canusplastics.com/

Good guys to deal with.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I would suggest getting Lexan rather than Plexi. 
Lexan is easier to shape/cut and drill without the fear of cracking.

This link compares the products:

http://www.hydrosight.com/acrylic-vs-polycarbonate-a-quantitative-and-qualitative-comparison/

Cheers

Dave


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for the links guys. I'll try Canus, I hope to get such a small piece. I always taught Lexan was other marketing name for acrylic glass (plexi)
I'm glad I learned something new, :sSig_goodjob2: thanks greco, but I have checked out your link and I'll have to go with plexi,it's harder, more scratch resistant and I have to match upper part of pickguard. Cheers, Damir







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Just go to any Auto Glass store. They will have it in stock.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Good idea, I didn't think about that. Thanks Steadfastly :smile-new:


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

Huge selection @ Canus with tons of smaller pieces, in different colors too.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

You were right Lydian, thanks. I got a square foot of plexi for $5.50 +tax.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Just an update, it was easy to work with plexi, coping saw, sand paper and cutting paste for polishing the edges. Step drill bit for holes.
I decided to make both pieces, old plexi was a bit yellowish comparing to new one. Sorry for bad pictures quality, blackberry bold :confusion:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Canus used to be a block over from work, and I would intermittently check their "discard pile" for useful scraps. When their former building was torn down to make way for condos, I wasn't sure what happened to them. Glad to know that tey still exist, even if it is a less convenient location than before.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

mhammer said:


> Canus used to be a block over from work.


I used to work at the Comicbook Shoppe on Bank St, where were you? We used Canus for shipping supplies.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

Might I inquire as to what brand/model that copy is? It looks very nice indeed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I Agree with Greco. If you use Plexi, make sure your screw holes have clearances and your screws are not too tight. Makrolon is also similar to Lexan. You should have an industrial plastics supply house near you, or as mentioned, an autoglass company may have it


----------

